# Microsoft-Studie: Phishing lohnt sich nicht



## Newsfeed (10 Januar 2009)

Wissenschaftler von Microsoft Research haben das Phishing mit ökonomischen Modellen unter die Lupe genommen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

